# for something completely different



## mysteryscribe (May 24, 2006)

I shot a civil war reinactment on saturday.  I shot about eighteen exposures.  I am processing them one a day it seems.  Well when I finished with todays negative, I almost chucked it before looking at it closely.  I often think that but seldom toss them because it is my film experience to make do with what the neg gives you.

Now if I had been shooting digital I would have reshot this because it isn't what I meant to shoot.  I meant to shoot the lady completely with a little space above her head.  Well this is what I got.






I was disappointed but I have trained myself over the years to salvage what I could from a negative because you can't go back and reshoot this kind of thing.  So this is what got salvaged.





http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/7092/reinact1b2fx.jpg


----------



## KenCo (May 24, 2006)

It's something I'm learning to look for when a shot doesn't quite work and agree it can and does save some shots. I think you've made a great choice here and gotta say I love the treatment (whatever that may be) could very easily be mistaken for one taken all those years ago.
Ken.


----------



## terri (May 24, 2006)

Pretty awesome, isn't it?    :thumbup:     One of those happy accidents we love so well.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 24, 2006)

This would never happen if i were shooting digital because it wasn't what I wanted.  I think that is the point more than the shot.  In digital you toss it and do it again.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 24, 2006)

about the treatment lol... All you have to do is build yourself a repro retro camera. You dont want a real complete retro, cause if the bellows isnt all to hell it will be soon, not to mention those films just aren't out there at your local camera store.

I used a 1930 lens on a 1960 camera frame with a cut film holder put inside a camera back I built myself. After that you just colorize it and age the color nothing to it.

And the authentic look is what I strive for not the plastic copy look.


----------

